# Abbie & Morgan



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Video of Abbie & Morgan:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Very cute video..... Abbie is the bigger of the two of them, right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Very cute video..... Abbie is the bigger of the two of them, right?


Yes.... Abbie is bigger...... weight wise shes about 8 pounds heavier....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I love watching dogs play. Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed seeing Houdini look at them like, "You have got to be kidding."


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> I enjoyed seeing Houdini look at them like, "You have got to be kidding."


:lol: And yawning....he's just ready to go take another nap...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: And yawning....he's just ready to go take another nap...


That would be the Hootie man... nothing in his life is more important than his daily naps......NOT EVEN FOOD... I did get a video of him and Maggie going at it......


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great video! They look like they're getting along well!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> That would be the Hootie man... nothing in his life is more important than his daily naps......NOT EVEN FOOD... I did get a video of him and Maggie going at it......


Ooo, can we see it? The first one was precious!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is great. Hootie looks like he is bored to death LOL. Good to sse that Morgan and Abbie get along together. I think it's only a matter of time before Morgan learns his place in the pack. I think it's going to work out for you when Morgan gets a little older.

He really is a beautiful doggie.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

That was fun to watch. Hootie looks bored and happy to not be involved!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Ooo, can we see it? The first one was precious!


Im uploading it to You tube and when I get back from dinner than I will post it....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> That was fun to watch. Hootie looks bored and happy to not be involved!


I was thinking the same thing-looks like he's thinking "Thank goodness no one is bothering me!!!"


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats a real cute video...thanks for sharing ! Looks like they were having fun


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

How did I overlooked this video? It's been here for couple hours now.
It's awesome, thanks for sharing, pups are so cute... they can play those games forever 
Anyhow, this video section is starting to be my favourite. Pictures are great, but this is way better.


----------

